
Introduction to Apache Druid - wochiquan
https://druid.apache.org/docs/latest/design/index.html
======
lloydatkinson
Oh look, yet another Apache real time/batch/big data/stream
processing/ingestion/workflow/whatever product.

    
    
      Apache Druid
      Apache Spark
      Apache Storm
      Apache Flink
      Apache Beam
      Apache Apex
      Apache Airavata
      Apache Samza
      Apache TEZ
      Apache Hama
    

It's basically a terrible joke at this point. There's no single Apache page
helping you to decide which one you want, and they all seem to have such large
overlap. Most of them seem to have bad documentation, and give the appearence
of not really being maintained.

This puts me off even trying to use them. If there's this much scope
creep/NIH/reinventing the wheel happening across the board, I can't imagine
how bad each product is individually.

Apache Kafka seems to be the only exception.

